# größer/kleiner Shortcut "ö / #" gehen nicht



## DocHentai (23. August 2007)

Halllo zusammen, 

ich habe keine Ahnung was ich während des arbeitens anstelle, dass die Shortcuts nicht mehr funktionieren... 

Ich hoffe ich bekomm schnell ne Lösung für das Problem so starte ich halt PS immer neu, dann gehts wieder für ne Weile :suspekt:

Danke schon mal


----------



## tobee (23. August 2007)

Wenn man auf Shift und Strg drückt ändert man automatisch das Tastaturlayout
von deutsch auf englisch und anders rum.
Probier es einfach mal aus.


----------

